# Jig Hooks (2 questions)



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a jig mold that requires #4 and #6 hooks. The types the mold declares are wire (flex) hooks as opposed to standard rigid hooks. I plan to use these next year for Kent Narrows and I am worried that if I snag a 26" + with a flex hook I might lose it when it tries to pull me around a piling.

Question 1) Should I be worried? These jigs are small (intended for teasers) but i have never used this type of hook before.

Question 2) If I can find a rigid hook in a #4 or #6 with the right shape (90 degree bend) can I use it in place of the flex hook

thanks


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*hooks*

cygnus. are you talking about the eagle claw 570 or the 575 hooks.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

crazyjohnsmojos said:


> cygnus. are you talking about the eagle claw 570 or the 575 hooks.


Either one. They are both the wire type correct? If not could you explain the difference? thanks


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

the 570 and 575 hooks are thinner wire hooks. to use a regular hook. say a 630 or 635. you have to machine the mold a little to get the mold to accept the hook. hope this helps you.


----------

